#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Ayutthaya - P.U Inn Ubonpon Guest House

## dirtydog

Ayutthaya/P.U Inn Ubonpon Guest House is just off Naresuan road down a small dirt track, cant miss it as it has enough signs up.

This place is nicely down out and has a nice restaurant and bar on the ground floor, rooms start at 350baht to 500baht per night, they say they have 1 room available at 250baht per night, the 500baht per night rooms have hot water,air and tv. The 350baht rooms have fan and hot water.
What I did find strange was the notice about if you leave a tap on they will charge you 200baht, I mean who the fok leaves taps on? I found out the next morning, yep you guessed it, no foking water, I assume this is a common occurence, so when there is no water people turn on the poxy taps and leave them on, also no toilet paper, so after you have had your morning dump and goto use the bum squirter, yep it means wandering back into the room with your grundies round your poxy ankles to find some toilet paper, luckily I always pack toilet paper otherwise it would have meant resorting to using their bed sheet....

Bad Points;
You have to take your shoes off at the entrance to the hotel.
No Smoking in the rooms.
The view from the rooms on the right hand side of the corridor is of the neighbours building which is about 80cms away.
11am check out time which really isn't seen by most people, after 11am they will charge you for a new day  :Sad: 

Actually if the water problem is not a common occurence then this place is great value, it is really nicely done out, everything is clean, the restaurant is good value, my Pad Kappow was 50baht  :Smile:  They got a car park opposite them which charges 50baht per night, supposedly secure but in reality probably has some drunken security guard sleeping there at night, also the restaurant has a tv area with a load of dvds you can watch if you want to.

Also before you get there on the left is "B Js Place" with beds starting from 90baht per night, got to admit I didn't have a look at that guest house, maybe later this week  :Sad: 











Onto the rooms.







P.U.Inn Ubonpon Contact Details;
Accommodations Restaurant and Drinks Ayutthaya Thailand
Tel; 035  251213
Adress; NG 20/1   Moo 4, Tambon Horatanachai, Ayutthaya.

Just ask the taxi to take you to farang street or Soi Naresuan 1 and you will find it.

----------

